# Downhill MTB protective gear advice



## MommaBear (Aug 2, 2016)

You guys have been great with ski trip advice in the past, hoping I can get some downhill mtb advice as well.

Looking to buy protective gear for 16 yo son who is now into downhill mountain biking at Mt Snow.  He's looking for chest & back protection that comes with side protection as well.  Mount Snow Sports had a setup that did back and chest, but no protection on the side.  One we did find online came in youth sizes only (He's 16, 5'7" or so, 160# and still growing)

Can someone point me in the direction of affordable, but good, gear?  And advice on what else to outfit him with?  Looking for safety (with rolling him up in bubble wrap  :-?)

thanks!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 2, 2016)

G form, Fly Racing, Troy Lee Designs and Fox make protective gear. Also POC  Elbow and Shin protection are a must.


----------



## buellski (Aug 2, 2016)

Consider getting a neck brace. My son and I use Atlas, but Leatt makes really good ones as well.


----------



## njcshreds (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't forget a solid foundation with a good, well fitting helmet, goggles and gloves.  Also, knee or leg protection is a good idea.  I run mostly 661 gear, but my gf has a mix of 661 and Fox.


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 2, 2016)

Keep in mind that lots of the good DH armor is identical to the stuff sold for motocross use.  Fox, Alpinestars, Dainese.  This past season I replaced an old 661 pressure suit (which I loved, but it was a decade old and disintegrating) with a new EVS comp suit - which came from Revzilla, who had better prices than many of the mtb specific online places.


----------

